# Problem hearing sound form 2 speakers



## ccmextreme

I bought the speaker set Creative SBS 4.1 (450) a couple of months ago ! Its four speakers as well as a subwoofer !

No there is a  problem ! The two bottom outpus arent working ! Its not the speakers becasue all the speakers work on the top 2 ! When i plug any of them in the bottom 2 theres absoltly nothign that comes out !! I opened the box sub but i cant get in it or i will need to rip the box apart and i do not want this to happen! please help

Nick
Thanks


----------



## nomav6

hey, I have the same problem, I think the issue is due to our sound cards, my sound card is one that is built into my mobo, plan on getting a creative sound card hopefully it will fix the problem, if you find any other fixes please let me know and I'll let you know if that fixes the problem for me, but it might be a couple weeks before Im able to buy a card, got to many other projects right now hehe.


----------



## kalson

try gettin a new sound card? i had the same problem wit a built-in sound card , until i got a 5.1 sound card , sounds great!!


----------



## charly

you have to set your sound card ! get into soundcard setup and set your micro-input as output.  

you have an extra menue for speaker settings for that card !


----------



## Praetor

If its onboard you'll have to install the actual sounddrivers too rather than use windows ones. Otherwise you wont be able to get to the setup!


----------



## PcBoss

Try *reinstalling* the drivers, make sure you update too! If there is a software included with your speakers install that too and restart your system straight away...

If all fails _borrow a soundcard_ from one of your friends and install the drivers to see if your speakers fully work!

If yes then you know your soundcard is not fully functional!  

If no, then iam not really sure why this is giving you a problem!


----------



## Praetor

> If all fails borrow a soundcard from one of your friends and install the drivers to see if your speakers fully work!


You could just plug the speakers into a radio, walkman or something


----------



## PcBoss

*True*  (Forgot that)


----------



## Praetor

LOL I understand entirely... I'm a coder .. i like to complicate things


----------



## SENSEIS

what kinda sound card are you using cuz some on board does not support 4.1 and did you check your speaker setting in the speaker setup as in desktop? quad..?  5.1?  you r speaks should be fine.


----------



## SENSEIS

oh ya what i meant by it not supporting meaning you might to get a sound blaster card not jus any sound card.


----------



## Praetor

> oh ya what I meant by it not supporting meaning you might to get a sound blaster card not jus any sound card.


 Still slightly confused at what you mean :S


----------



## SENSEIS

what i mean is some onboard sound only has 1 spot for out put sound , where as when you are using 4.1 or more like 5.1 or 6.1 you may need two connection which sound blaster cards have.


----------



## Praetor

> what I mean is some onboard sound only has 1 spot for out put sound , where as when you are using 4.1 or more like 5.1 or 6.1 you may need two connection which sound blaster cards have.


Onboard setups support 4.1 and 5.1 dude  But you need the actual drivers for that (which is why i suggested he install the real drivers rather than windows drivers)


----------

